# Wood Firmware Sources Released



## Another World (Apr 15, 2010)

*Wood Firmware Sources Released*
Time for .SAV or a DSTT port?



The Yellow Wood Goblin is back from the hunt. Humans have been splayed, vegetables have been roasted, and sources have been released. Do not forget that the Wood sources are protected under the GPL license. You must release any modified sources if you release a new binary to the public. Violate this rule and get ready for a volley of enchanted arrows, straight to the jugular

*Thank you YWG* for your hard work. We (the community) appreciate it, even if we forget to say so at times!​



Download



Discuss


----------



## NDStemp (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh yay, time for improvements?


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 15, 2010)

oh sweet!

ok,,,whos ready to port this baby to the dstt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have a question sort of unrelated. The question is to programmers like Normmat.  Where did you guys learn to program?
If at school, what grade?
Did you teach yourself?
What age did u learn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh ya, and get ready for the wave of clones


----------



## Salax (Apr 15, 2010)

So if I wanted to modify this, what language and tools would I need? I checked it out, but don't know what to do with the files 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Gamer4life (Apr 15, 2010)

so does this mean that YWG wont be working on the Wood R4 firmware anymore to fix games and it will be up to us


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 15, 2010)

nah, i think he's gonna work on it, it's just that if u wanna do something( like port it to dstt) you can, since he said he's not gonna do it.


----------



## teusjuh (Apr 15, 2010)

i hope someone will port it to DSTT


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 15, 2010)

teusjuh said:
			
		

> i hope someone will port it to DSTT



all we need is a programmer type guy that likes the dstt :/

^rare to find i guess^


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 15, 2010)

What programs are needed to modify these files, and what languages should a programmer know to succeed in doing so?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 15, 2010)

Is this just the RPG version?  That is what it seems to say.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 15, 2010)

GPL not too many issues rising from that but definitely seems like YWG is a good guy to release his firmwares showing that he is doing this purely for ppl to "game"


----------



## corenting (Apr 15, 2010)

A port on EDGE will be great


----------



## Luckkill4u (Apr 15, 2010)

Neat! but im just wondering how many clones (mostly R4) will use this as a main FW?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 15, 2010)

Guys

i just got the source but i need to know what the current problems with this loading on a TTDS is

does it load firmware but not roms?
or
does it just give u nothing?

i need info guys


----------



## Normmatt (Apr 15, 2010)

DSTT works entirely different to the R4 so have fun making it work on the DSTT you fucking n00bs.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 15, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> DSTT works entirely different to the R4 so have fun making it work on the DSTT you fucking n00bs.



isnt it like the reverse of what is done to make YSMenu work on R4?


----------



## signz (Apr 15, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> DSTT works entirely different to the R4 so have fun making it work on the DSTT you fucking n00bs.


Haha, I love your comments.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 15, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't work out if this is sarcasm or adoration.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 15, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> DSTT works entirely different to the R4 so have fun making it work on the DSTT you fucking n00bs.


Bad Normmatt


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 15, 2010)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, you make Normatt sound like a dog. We will just have to whack him with a rolled up newspaper every time he bites someone.


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 15, 2010)

is normmatt having a bad day? I read his recent posts, and they're not that nice


----------



## Normmatt (Apr 15, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> is normmatt having a bad day? I read his recent posts, and they're not that nice


Its because everyone around here is so idiotic and annoying.


----------



## Wabsta (Apr 15, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be happy.
I think, that they(not these noobs here, but the hackers behind the AKAIO hack etc) won't try to hack your awesome firmware anymore, but just port this for clones.

My opinion tho.


----------



## nl255 (Apr 15, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> GPL not too many issues rising from that but definitely seems like YWG is a good guy to release his firmwares showing that he is doing this purely for ppl to "game"



Also note that it is GPL v3 and not the older GPL v2 (the Linux kernel is GPL v2).


----------



## Retal (Apr 15, 2010)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> DSTT works entirely different to the R4 so have fun making it work on the DSTT you fucking n00bs.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 15, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> is normmatt having a bad day? I read his recent posts, and they're not that nice



No he's always hated n00bs. Nothing's changed LaxativesMan.


----------



## Mantis41 (Apr 15, 2010)

Depends on what you call a noob. 
There are those of us that have been using exploits since the C64 days but still would have a fuken clue how to write a single line of code.  
Then there are the real noobs who have never even tried to run a hack or exploit. 

The problem is, Normatt generally refers to anyone not heavily into the Linux coding scene a noob or an idiot.

Edit: actually, I think most people in general, noobs or not, just plain piss him off. Still...... You have got to love his work


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 15, 2010)

so, for him to like you, you have to be a hard-core programmer?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Apr 15, 2010)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> is normmatt having a bad day? I read his recent posts, and they're not that nice



No, I guess it is just YWG is showing him up by releasing his source code when norm doesn't.


----------



## goldblade123 (Apr 15, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No normmatt doesn't want tons of clones ruining the team acekard's name + akaio contains some stuff of the ak2i. Which was entrusted to him.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 16, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah basically. I'm sure he's a nice guy when you get to know him but he's that kind of guy that doesn't help those who don't know the basics. Like if you have an R4 and you ask how can you get AKAIO on there, he will basically soak you in kerosene, flame you until you're burnt to a crisp and then MAYBE feed you to his dog if you're good enough. But if you're having a legitimate problem, he'll help you out, no sweat.


----------



## Salax (Apr 16, 2010)

Salax said:
			
		

> So if I wanted to modify this, what language and tools would I need? I checked it out, but don't know what to do with the files
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reposting this, ignoring Normatt.


----------



## Bitbyte (Apr 16, 2010)

It's C++. If you could't figure that out, I don't think you'll be able to modify the source code lol.


----------



## Salax (Apr 16, 2010)

Bitbyte said:
			
		

> It's C++. If you could't figure that out, I don't think you'll be able to modify the source code lol.


Lol, probably. Thanks anyway.

Edit--Wow I feel stupid. I searched the folder for ".c" and there are a ton of files I somehow missed while looking earlier. Facepalm.


----------



## redact (Apr 16, 2010)

UltraMagnus said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is releasing his source showing him up?
it's a generous thing to do but it's in no way an impressive thing...


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 16, 2010)

Some one should really port this to DSTT ... that way we can get rid of all the fags that ask for game fixes :/


----------



## Pliskron (Apr 16, 2010)

I wonder how long it's going to take for all R4 clones to start using this as the default firmware.


----------



## Another World (Apr 16, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> I wonder how long it's going to take for all R4 clones to start using this as the default firmware.



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=221023

about a day.

-another world


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 17, 2010)

Bitbyte said:
			
		

> It's C++. If you could't figure that out, I don't think you'll be able to modify the source code lol.



I just learn C++ Primer , I don't know if I can figure it out


----------



## laxman0220 (Apr 17, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> Pliskron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i bet they'll still ask


----------



## princeEyeless (Apr 18, 2010)

weeeeee..thanks for helping us R4 users..continue your good work..


----------



## Blazikun (Apr 19, 2010)

i disagree with the 'porting'. just like you can get a launchable through-firmware YSMenu instead of firmware replacement (see a2h YSMenu builder on GBATEmp), i think making launchers for the WOOD firmware would make it universal over any flashcart.So you can launch it through your own native firmware such as R4 v1.18, without having to do any hassle or code much.


----------



## GH0ST (Jun 7, 2010)

Wouah the sources were updated


----------



## bitonio6 (Mar 4, 2011)

YWG close the access because of the WoodTT ?


----------

